
Kotlin 1.0.4 is here - delgado0
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/09/kotlin-1-0-4-is-here/
======
reitanqild
Interesting to see but sadly not an alternative to me as long as there is no
Netbeans support.

Considering it the moment it has Netbeans support. Same goes for Ceylon.

~~~
yole
There is now: [https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/09/kotlin-netbeans-
pl...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/09/kotlin-netbeans-plugin-beta-
is-out/)

~~~
reitanqild
Nice! I kind of do like those Jetbrains people.

